# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  من أحكام المحكمة الادارية العليا

## هيثم الفقى

من أحكام المحكمة الادارية العليا 

مناط التفرقة بين الترقية و التسوية 

من المسلم قانوناً إختلاف أساس كل من الترقية و التسوية فهما و إن إرتد سندهما البعيد إلى القانون إلا أن التسوية تتم إعمالاً لقواعد محددة بحيث يستمد العامل حقه فيها مباشرة من القانون و يقتصر دور الجهة الإدارية على إصدار الإجراءات التى تحول المركز العام إلى مركز فردى دون أن يكون لها فى ذلك سلطة التقدير ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك و بذلك فإن التسوية لا تستهدف أكثر من بيان التدرج فى الدرجات المالية المستحقة للعامل طبقاً للقانون أما الترقية فإنه إلى جانب السلطة التقديرية التى تمارسها جهة الإدارة خاصة فى نطاق الترقية بالإختيار فإنها لا تقتصر على مجرد بيان التدرج المالى للعامل و إنما تتضمن رفعه من وظيفة إلى وظيفة أعلى بما يترتب على ذلك من صعود فى السلم الوظيفى و شغل وظائف أعلى ذات إختصاص أكبر . 

( الطعن رقم 2728 لسنة 30 ق ، جلسة 21-12-1986)



الامتناع عن تنفيذ حكم 

لما كان الحكم الإبتدائى - المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد بنى قضاءه بالبراءة و رفض الدعوى المدنية تأسيساً على تخلف الركن المادى للجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات لعدم إعلان المتهم المطعون ضده بالصورة التنفيذية للحكمين المطلوب إليه تنفيذهما و إكتفاء الطاعن بإنذاره بالتنفيذ و كان ما أورده الحكم فيما تقدم و أسس عليه قضاءه صحيحاً فى القانون ذلك بأنه لما كانت المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات قد نصت فى فقرتها الثانية على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس و العزل كل موظف عمومى إمتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر بعد مضى ثمانية أيام من إنذاره على يد محضر إذا كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلاً فى إختصاص الموظف " مما مفاده إشتراط الشارع أن يقوم طالب التنفيذ بإنذار الموظف المختص المطلوب إليه التنفيذ لتحديد مبدأ مهلة الثمانية أيام الممنوحة له للتنفيذ خلالها و التى يستحق بإنقضائها العقاب - إذا إمتنع عمداً عن التنفيذ و كان من المقرر أن إعلان السند التنفيذى إلى المدين تطبيقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة 281 من قانون المرافعات . إجراء لازم قبل الشروع فى التنفيذ - أياً كان نوعه - و إلا كان باطلاً فإنه لا يتصور أن يكون بإغفاله إيراد هذا الإجراء فى النص المؤثم لإمتناع المؤظف عن تنفيذ حكم قد قصد الخروج عن القواعد العامة لتنفيذ الأحكام - ذلك أن الحكمة التى إستهدفها المشرع من سبق إعلان السند التنفيذى إلى المدين تطبيقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة 281 من قانون المرافعات هى إعلانه بوجوده و إخطاره بما هو ملزم بأدائه على وجه اليقين و تخويله إمكان مراقبة إستيفاء السند المنفذ به لجميع الشروط الشكلية و الموضوعية - لما كان ذلك ، و كانت هذه الحكمة مستهدفة فى جميع الأحوال - و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إلتزم هذا النظر فيما أقام عليه قضاءه فإنه لا يكون قد خالف القانون فى شئ و يكون النعى عليه فى هذا الخصوص فى غير محله .

( الطعن رقم 658 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1978/3/19 )



الامتناع عن تنفيذ حكم 

لما كانت القواعد العامة فى تنفيذ الأحكام و العقود الرسمية تجيز لغير المنازعة إذا كان التنفيذ يتعارض مع حق له ، و إذ كان البين أن المطعون ضدهم يعتبروا من الغير بالنسبة لعقد البيع الرسمى الصادر للطاعن بصفته من البائعين له ، و كانت المادة 970 من القانون المدنى قد تضمنت عدم جواز تملك أموال الأوقاف الخيرية و أجازت للجهة صاحبة الشأن حق إزالة التعدى على تلك الأموال إدارياً ، مما مفاده حق هيئة الأوقاف فى إزالة الإعتداء على أموال الأوقاف الخيرية بالطريق الإدارى ، و للحائز اللجوء إلى القضاء بعد إنتزاع العين من يده إذا رأى وجهاً لذلك ، و من ثم فإن إصدار المطعون ضده الأول بصفته قراراً بإزالة تعدى الطاعن بصفته على العين محل النزاع إستناداً إلى النص القانونى سالف الذكر يحول دون توافر أركان الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات و لا يتصور أن يكون الشارع قد قصد فى النص المؤثم الخروج عن القواعد العامة لتنفيذ الأحكام . فضلاً عن أن النص القانونى سالف الذكر قد جاء صريحاً على أن نطاق تطبيقه يقتصر على إستعمال الموظف العمومى سلطة وظيفته فى وقت تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أحكام القوانين و اللوائح أو تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو وقف تنفيذ حكم أوامر صادر من المحكمة أو من أية جهة مختصة ، أو إمتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر ، و لما كان الطاعن بصفته يسلم بأنه قام بتنفيذ عقد البيع بإستلام العين محل النزاع من بائعيها فمن ثم فإن سلب حيازته لها من هيئة الأوقاف عقب التنفيذ لا يعد من المطعون ضدهم وقفاً لتنفيذ أمر أو إمتناع عن تنفيذه 

من المقرر أن الغير لا يجوز له أن يؤدى المطلوب بموجب السند التنفيذى إلا بعد إعلانه المدين بالعزم على تنفيذ ما ورد بالسند التنفيذى قبل وقوعه بثمانية أيام على الأقل تطبيقاً لنص المادة 285 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية - و ذلك لحكمه إستهدفها المشرع من هذا الإعلان هى توقياً للمحكوم عليه من أن يفاجأ بالتنفيذ على ما تحت يد الغير من أمواله دون علمه أو دون أن تتاح له الفرصة الكافية لمنع التنفيذ مع إحتمال أن يكون له الحق فى منعه بوجه من أوجه الإعتراض التى قد يجهلها الغير المطلوب منه التنفيذ و لا تكون له صفة فى التمسك بها . 

( الطعن رقم 6592 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 29/5/1986)

قانون المعاشات(تقادم)

إن المعاش و لئن كان من الحقوق الدورية المتجددة التى تسقط بمضى خمس سنوات إلا أن المشرع قد أفرد له حكماً خاصاً فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 الخاص بالمعاشات المدنية - و هو التشريع المعامل به زوج المدعية - حيث نص فى المادة 62 منه على أن : " كل مبلغ مستحق كمعاش لم يطالب صاحبه به فى ميعاد سنة واحدة من تاريخ إستحقاقه يصبح حقاً للحكومة إلا إذا ثبت أن عدم المطالبة كان ناشئاً عن حادث قهرى " و مفاد هذا النص أن المبالغ التى تستحق لأصحاب المعاشات تسقط بمضى سنة واحدة و سقوط الحق فيها أمر حتمى و نهائى حتى و لو أقرت بهذا الحق الجهة الإدارية ، و لا ينقطع سريان مدة السنة هذه إلا إذا أثبت صاحب الحق أن ثمة حادثاً قهرياً قد حال دون المطالبة بها و مرد ذلك إلى إعتبارات المصلحة العامة التى تهدف إلى إستقرار الأوضاع الإدارية و المالية و عدم تعرض الميزانية - و هى فى الأصل سنوية - للمفاجآت و الإضطراب ، و من ثم فإن القاعدة التى أتت بها المادة سالفة الذكر هى قاعدة تنظيمية عامة يتعين على الحكومة إلتزامها و تقضى بها المحاكم من تلقاء نفسها بحكم كونها قاعدة قانونية واجبة التطبيق . 

( الطعن رقم 751 لسنة 14 ق ، جلسة 1970/3/1 )



قانون المعاشات

الموظف الذى لا يستحق أن يتقاضى معاشاً

فقرة رقم : 1 

إن المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 الخاص بالمعاشات المدنية تنص على أن " كل موظف أو مستخدم أو صاحب معاش صدر عليه حكم فى جريمة غدر أو إختلاس أموال حكومية أو رشوة أو تزوير فى أوراق رسمية تسقط حقوقه فى المعاش أو المكافأة و لو بعد قيد المعاش أو تسوية المكافأة ، و فى هذه الحالة إذا كان يوجد أشخاص يستحقون معاشاً أو مكافأة عند وفاة الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش يمنحون نصف جزء المعاش أو المكافأة الذى كانوا يستحقونه فيما لو توفى عائلهم . 

و نص هذه المادة واضح و صريح ، فى أن صدور حكم على الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش فى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه ، يترتب عليه سقوط حقه فى المعاش أو المكافأة ، و قد جاءت فيه عبارة " فى جريمة غدر أو أختلاس أموال حكومية أو رشوة أو تزوير فى أوراق رسمية عامة "" مطلقة فلم تفرق فى خصوص الجرائم التى يترتب على صدور حكم فى إحداها على الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش ، سقوط حقه فى المعاش أو المكافأة ، بين الحالات التى يرتكب فيها هذه الجرائم فى أعمال وظيفته و بين الحالات التى يكون إرتكابه اياها منبت الصلة بأعمال هذه الوظيفة ، و لو قصر المشرع إجراء مثل هذه التفرقة لما أعوزه الإفصاح عن قصده ، فالقول مع صراحة النص و عمومه - على نحو ما توضح - يقصر تطبيق الحكم الذى تضمنته المادة المذكورة على الحالات التى يرتكب فيها الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش الجرائم المذكورة فى أعمال وظيفته ، تخصيص للنص بغير مخصص . 

الطعن رقم 0932 لسنة 09 مكتب فنى 16 صفحة رقم 189 



قانون المعاشات

الموظف الذى لا يستحق أن يتقاضى معاشاً2

أن الحكمة التى تغياها المشرع من تخصيص النص لهذه الجرائم دون غيرها من الجرائم التى تقع على النفس أو المال ، هذه الحكمة التشريعية ظاهرة من أن هذه الجرائم تمس مباشرة أمن الدولة و مصالحها و أموالها العامة ، فرأى المشرع بحق ، أن الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش الذى يقدم على ارتكاب جريمة تهدد أمن الدولة أو مصالحها أو أموالها العامة لا يستحق أن يتقاضى منها معاشاً . 

( الطعن رقم 932 لسنة 9 ق ، جلسة 1971/3/28 )



قانون المعاشات

غير المثبتين

أن القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 قد نص فى المادة الأولى منه على منح " الموظفين و المستخدمين من غير المثبتين الذين كانوا شاغلين لدرجات دائمة فى الميزانية العامة للدولة أو فى ميزانية وزارة الأوقاف أو الجامع الأزهر أو فى ميزانية المؤسسات أو الهيئات العامة الأخرى منذ 16 يناير سنة 1935 و إنتهت خدمتهم قبل أول أكتوبر سنة 1956 المعاشات المقررة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون " و نص فى المادة الثانية منه على أنه " مع عدم الاخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون تسرى الأحكام الواردة فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و القوانين المعدلة له على المعاشات التى تقرر للموظفين و المستخدمين المشار إليهم فى المادة السابقة و كذلك على ورثة من توفى منهم " . و قد أشارت المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون إلى أن الهدف منه هو منح معاشات للموظفين غير المثبتين الذين كانوا على درجات دائمة فى تاريخ 16 من يناير سنة 1935 أو بعد هذا التاريخ و أوقف تثبيتهم بقرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر فى 16 من يناير سنة 1935 و تركوا الخدمة فى الفترة ما بين هذا التاريخ و أول أكتوبر سنة 1956 على أن يكون تقريرها وفقاً للأحكام الواردة فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و القوانين المعدلة له فى شأن المعاشات و من ثم يكون القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 قد جعل منح المعاش معلقاً على توفر شروط إستحقاق الموظف للمعاش وفقاً للمرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 فى شأن المعاشات الملكية فيما عدا شرط التثبيت .

و قد صدر القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1970 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 و نص على أن يستبدل بنص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 النص الآتى : " مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام هذا القانون و الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المواد 14 و 19 و 20 و 21 و 27 و 29 و 30 و 32 و 33 و 35 و 36 و 42 و 46 و 47 و 54 من قانون التأمين و المعاشات رقم 50 لسنة 1963 بإصدار قانون التأمين و المعاشات لموظفى الدولة و مستخدميها و عمالها المدنيين تسرى أحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 على المعاشات التى تقرر للموظفين و المستخدمين المشار إليهم فى المادة السابقة و كذلك على المستحقين عمن توفى منهم " . كما نص فى المادة السادسة على أن يعمل بهذا الحكم إعتباراً من أول يوليو سنة 1963 .

( الطعن رقم 320 لسنة 16 ق ، جلسة 1971/11/28 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون المعاشات

المستحقين للمعاشات

إنه و لئن كان قانون المعاشات رقم 37 لسنة 1929 قد أورد - و هو بصدد بيان المستحقين للمعاشات التى تمنح إلى عائلات الموظفين و المستخدمين و أرباب المعاشات و تحديد نسب إستحقاقهم - أحكاماً مغايرة لتلك الخاصة بالإرث فى الشريعة إلا أن ذلك لا يعنى أن هذا القانون قد إستهدف اطراح المفاهيم الشرعية للزواج و الطلاق و التى يتعين الرجوع فى شأنها إلى أحكام الشريعة الغراء باعتبارها القانون العام فى كل ما يتعلق بالأحوال الشخصية و منها الزواج و الطلاق ، و من ثم فإن تطبيق أحكام قانون المعاشات رقم 37 لسنة 1929 فى هدى المفهوم الشرعى للزواج و الطلاق - دون ما إخلال بما عينه من مستحقين أو حدده من أنصبة لهم - لا يعد بحال خلطاً بين القانون و الشريعة - كما تذهب الطاعنة - و إنما هو إعمال سليم لكل منهما فى مجاله . 

الطعن رقم 0337 لسنة 13 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 195 



الطلاق الرجعى

من المقرر شرعاً أن الطلاق الرجعى لا يرفع قيد الزوجية و لا يزيل ملكاً و لا حلاً ما دامت العدة قائمة فلا يجعل المطلقة محرمة على مطلقها ، فيحل له الإستمتاع بها طالما هى فى العدة و يصير بذلك مراجعاً لها ، و إذا مات أحدهما قبل إنقضاء العدة ورثه الآخر و نفقته واجبة عليه ، و لذلك فإن الزوجية بعد الطلاق الرجعى تظل قائمة حكماً حتى تاريخ إنقضاء العدة .

و من حيث أنه على مقتضى ما تقدم فأن لفظ " المطلقة " الوارد فى الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 28 من قانون المعاشات رقم 37 لسنة 1929 ينصرف إلى المطلقة طلاقاً يقطع قيود الزوجية و يرفع أحكامها و هو يتحقق فى الطلاق البائن لا الرجعى .

( الطعن رقم 337 لسنة 13 ق ، جلسة 1972/2/13 )



تقادم2معاشات

إن القانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 ينص فى المادة 62 منه على أن " كل مبلغ مستحق كمعاش لم يطالب صاحبه به فى ميعاد سنة واحدة من تاريخ إستحقاقه يصبح حقاً للحكومة إلا إذا ثبت أن عدم المطالبة به كان ناشئاً عن حادث قهرى ، و سقوط الحق فى المعاش الذى أشارت إليه هذه المادة لا يعدو أن يكون نوعاً من التقادم المسقط للحق تناوله المشرع بنص خاص و حدد له مدة خاصة ، و لما كانت المدعية لم تطالب بصرف المعاش المستحق لها عن زوجها منذ أن توقف صرفه إليها فى نوفمبر سنة 1950 إلا فى مايو سنة 1962 فإنه إعمالاً للحكم الذى أوردته المادة 62 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة يكون حق المدعية فى المطالبة بمبالغ المعاش التى لم تصرف لها من تاريخ قطع صرف المعاش إليها فى نوفمبر سنة 50 حتى تاريخ اعادة صرفه إليها إعتباراً من شهر أبريل سنة 1962 قد سقط بالنسبة إلى كل مبلغ لم تطالب به فى ميعاد سنة واحدة من تاريخ استحقاقه طبقاً لما تقضى به المادة المشار إليها أو طالبت به ثم انقصت سنة من تاريخ هذه المطالبة دون أن تقوم بتجديدها و غنى عن البيان أن فهم وزارة الخزانة الخاطئ لنص من نصوص القانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و إمتناعها أستناداً إلى هذا الفهم - عن الإستمرار فى صرف معاش المدعية من نوفمبرسنة 1950 لا يعتبر حادثاً قهرياً يحول دون مطالبة المدعية بحقها فى صرف ذلك المعاش و اللجوء فى شأنه عند الإقتضاء لساحة القضاء .

( الطعن رقم 500 لسنة 14 ق ، جلسة 1973/1/21 )



إعتزال الخدمة

إن القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 بمنح معاشات الموظفين و المستخدمين الذين إنتهت خدمتهم قبل أول أكتوبر سنة 1956 و لم يحصلوا على معاش نص فى مادته الثانية على أنه " مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون تسرى الأحكام الواردة فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و القوانين المعدلة له على المعاشات التى تقرر للموظفين و المستخدمين المشار إليهم فى المادة السابقة و كذلك ورثة من توفى منهم " و قد أشارت المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون إلى أن الهدف منه هو منح معاشات للموظفين غير المثبتين الذين كانوا على درجات دائمة فى تاريخ 16 من يناير سنة 1935 أو بعد هذا التاريخ و أوقف تثبيتهم بقرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر فى 16 من يناير سنة 1935 و تركوا الخدمة فى الفترة ما بين هذا التاريخ و أول أكتوبر سنة 1956 على أن يكون تقريرها وفقاً للأحكام الواردة فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و القوانين المعدلة له و من ثم يكون القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 قد جعل منح المعاش معلقاً على توفر شروط إستحقاق الموظف للمعاش وفقاً للمرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 فى شأن المعاشات الملكية فيما عدا شرط التثبيت .

أن خدمة المدعى إنتهت بناء على موافقة الوزارة على طلبه المقدم برغبته فى اعتزال الخدمة و مع الافادة من أحكام قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر فى 16 من ديسمبر سنة 1953 بشأن قواعد تيسير اعتزال الخدمة للموظفين المشتركين فى صندوق الإدخار و الذى جاء به " أن المادة 16 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 316 لسنة 1952 تقضى بأن الموظف المشترك فى صندوق الإدخار الذى يستقيل من الحكومة قبل أن تبلغ مدة خدمته خمساً و عشرين سنة أو قبل بلوغه سن الخمسين لا يؤدى إليه الا الأموال التى خصمت من مرتبه فقط مع فائدة مركبة سعرها 3% سنوياً . . و نظراً لأن الموظفين غير المثبتين الراغبين فى اعتزال الخدمة قد يضارون من استقالتهم بسبب حرمانهم من حصة الحكومة فى حالة عدم إستيفائهم للشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة 16 المشار إليها . . لذلك و رغبة فى أن يستفيد الموظفون المشتركون فى صندوق الإدخار بمزايا مناسبة عند تركهم الخدمة فقد رؤى أن يرخص لهؤلاء الموظفين فى اعتزال الخدمة مع صرف مرتب سنتين و حفظ حقهم فى الحصول على الأموال المدخرة لحسابهم كاملة " المبالع التى أداها الموظف و حصة الحكومة مع فوائدها " و ذلك وفقاً للقواعد الآتية : 

أولاً : أن يتم اعتزال الخدمة بالطرق الإدارية المعتادة و بعد موافقة الوزير المختص . 

ثانياً : أن يقتصر منح هذه المزايا على الموظفين الذين يتقدومن بإستقالتهم حتى 2 يناير سنة 1954 . 

ثالثاً : أن يكون الموظف قد أمضى فى الخدمة خمس عشرة سنة على الأقل بصرف النظر عن السن أو أن يكون قد بلغ سن الخمسين على الأقل بصرف النظر عن مدة الخدمة . 

رابعاً : يؤدى صندوق الإدخار إلى الموظف المستقيل الأموال المدخرة كاملة محسوبة حتى تاريخ الإستقالة . 

خامساً : تصرف الوزارة أو المصلحة المختصة للموظف المستقيل مرتبه خلال سنتين من أول يناير سنة 1954 . 

يبين من قرار مجلس الوزراء المشار إليه أن الطلب الذى يقدمه الموظف برغبته فى اعتزال الخدمة للإفادة من أحكامه لا يعدو أن يكون إستقالة من الخدمة تقدم بمحض إرادته و تتم بالطرق الإدارية المعتادة دون تدخل من جانب الوزراء فى قبول تلك الإستقالة أو رفضها و غاية ما فى الأمر أن الموظف الذى تكون مدة خدمته قد بلغت خمس عشرة سنة على الأقل و قدم إستقالته فى موعد غايته 2 من يناير سنة 1954 يفيد من المزايا التى حددها القرار المشار إليه و حاصلها أن يؤدى إليه صندوق الإدخار الأموال المدخرة كاملة و محسوبة حتى تاريخ الإستقالة و أن تصرف له الوزارة أو المصلحة المختصة مرتبه خلال سنتين من أول يناير سنة 1954 و هو ما تحقق فعلاً بالنسبة للمدعى و من ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد جانبه التوفيق فى إستظهار الوقائع حين ذهب إلى أن خدمة المدعى قد إنتهت طبقا لقرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر فى 25 من نوفمبر سنة 1953 و أخطأ بالتالى حين إستخلص من ذلك أن خدمة المدعى إنتهت بمقتضى قرار مجلس الوزراء الذى يصدر بالموافقة على اعتزاله الخدمة و أنه من ثم يسرى فى شأن المدعى حكم المادة 20 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 التى تقرر معاشات للموظفين الذين تركوا الخدمة بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة أو الوفر بأمر ملكى أو بقرار خاص من مجلس الوزراء إذا كانت مدة خدمتهم خمس عشرة سنة أو أكثر .

أن المدعى قد إستقال من الخدمة قبل أن يبلغ الخمسين من عمره و دون أن يكون قد أمضى فى الخدمة خمسا و عشرين سنة كاملة فإنه لا يستحق معاشاً بالتطبيق لأحكام المادتين 13 ، 58 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 و من ثم لا يفيد من أحكام القانون رقم 33 لسنة 1964 . 

( الطعن رقم 599 لسنة 15 ق ، جلسة 1973/2/18 )



أقساط متأخرات

يبين من مطالعة جدول دفع متأخر الاحتياطى على أقساط شهرية لمدى الحياة المرفق بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 المشار إليه أن المشرع قد راعى عند وضع هذا الجدول حكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة الخامسة سالفة الذكر و التى تنص على أن " يوقف دفع الأقساط عند وفاة الموظف أو المستخدم أو صاحب المعاش المدين و لا يستقطع أى مبلغ من المعاش و مكافأة المستحقين عنه " و لذلك فإنه لم يغب عن ذهن المشرع عند وضع هذا الجدول أن الموظف الذى يختار الدفع على أقساط مدى الحياة قد يدفع أكثر مما يختار دفع متأخر الاحتياطى دفعه واحدة فوراً كما أنه قد يدفع أقل ربما أقل بكثير إذا عاجله الموت و توقف تبعاً لذلك دفع الأقساط إعمالاً لحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة الخامسة سالفة الذكر و من ثم فإن مقدار المبلغ الذى تكون الخزانة قد حصلته من الموظف الذى أختار الدفع على أقساط مدى الحياة ليس بذى أثر فى وقف الدفع و لو جاوز هذا المبلغ مقدار متأخر الاحتياطى بأكمله بل يظل خصم هذه الأقساط مستمراً حتى يقف بوفاة الموظف المدين ذلك أنه فى حالة الدفع على أقساط مدى الحياة يكون هناك قدر من المخاطرة من جانب كل من الطرفين على السواء الحكومة فى حالة وفاة الموظف مبكراً عند بداية خصم الأقساط وكذلك الموظف إذا ما أستطال أمد الخصم طالما لا يزال على قيد الحياة . ذلك معناه أن يجمع الموظف الذى يختار الدفع على أقساط مدى الحياة بين مزايا الدفع دفعة واحدة فوراً و مزايا الدفع على أقساط معاً أو بمعنى آخر أن يفيد من وقف دفع الأقساط و عدم الاستقطاع من معاش المستحقين عنه فى حالة وفاته حتى و لو لم يكن قد دفع شيئاً يذكر من الأقساط المطلوبة منه و فى نفس الوقت يستفيد من وقف دفع الأقساط إذا بلغت الأقساط المدفوعة ما يعادل المبلغ الذى يكون مستحقاً عليه و لو أنه أختار الدفع دفعة واحدة فوراً و عندئذ تتحمل الخزانة العامة وحدها المخاطر فى جميع الأحوال و هذا قول لا يجد له سنداً من النصوص و لا من أحكام الجدول ذاته الملحق بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 فضلاً عن أنه يتنافى مع قواعد العدالة التى تقضى بأن الغرم بالغنم و من ثم فإن المفهوم السليم لحكم المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1939 التىأجازت للموظف فى أى وقت كان أن يسدد الأقساط المستحقة عليه للخزانة من متأخر الاحتياطى أو بعضاً منه ، هو أن الرخصة المخولة بمقتضى هذا النص لا تعنى أن يكون دفع الأقساط المستحقة كلها أو بعضها على أساس أصل المبلغ الذى كان مستحقاً فى حالة الدفع دفعة واحدة فوراً - كما يذهب المدعى - و إنما يكون الدفع طبقاً للقاعدة و الأسس التى بنى عليها الجدول الملحق بذلك المرسوم بقانون و الذى يحدد قيمة أقساط متأخر الاحتياطى الواجب سدادها عند ابداء الرغبة فى تعجيل سدادها كلها أو بعضها على أسس روعى فيها سن صاحب الشأن وقت تعجيل السداد و تناقص القيمة المقدرة لكل جنيه من القسط السنوى المستحق عليه بما يتناسب مع الزيادة فى عمره و يؤكد هذا المفهوم النص الفرنسى للمادة المذكورة و الذى عبر عنه تعجيل السداد باللفظ الذى يفيد شراء الدين ثانياً أو أستبداله بمبلغ يدفعه دفعه واحدة . و بذلك يبين أن طلب المدعى تسوية متأخر احتياطى معاشه تطبيقاً لحكم المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 بناء على طلبه المقدم فى 3 من يناير سنة 1962 لا يعنى انقضاء دينه قبل الحكومة فى هذا التاريخ على أساس أنه سدد ما يجاوز أصل الدين الذى كان مستحقاً فى حالة اختياره من مبدأ الأمر دفع هذا الدين دفعة واحدة فوراً . 

( الطعن رقم 288 لسنة 12 ق ، جلسة 1973/4/22 )



تقادم3معاشات

إن المادة السادسة من قانون المعاشات رقم 37 لسنة 1929 يجرى نصها كالآتى " لا يجوز للحكومة و لا صاحب الشأن المنازعة فى أى معاش تم قيده متى مضت ستة أشهر من تاريخ تسليم السركى المبين فيه مقدار المعاش إلى صاحب الشأن ..... و لا يجوز للحكومة و لا لصاحب الشأن المنازعة فى مقدار المكافأة التى دفعت إلا إذا قدمت المعارضة لوزارة المالية فى الأشهر الستة التالية لتاريخ صرف المكافأة " . و بناء على ذلك فكل دعوى يراد بها او بواسطتها تعديل مقدار المعاش الذى تم قيده او المكافاة التى تم صرفها لا يجوز قبولها بعد مضى الميعاد المذكور أمام أية محكمة كانت لا على الحكومة و لا على مصالحها لأى سبب كان و تحت اى حجة أيضاً قبول هذه الدعوى من الحكومة او من مصالحها و هذا النص من الإطلاق و الشمول بحيث تدخل فيه أى منازعة فى المعاش اصلاً و مقدارا و ذلك حتى يستقر الوضع بالنسبة للموظف و الحكومة على السواء و من ثم قصر النص على حالة الخطأ المادى تخصيصا بغير مخصص من النص و لا من المحكمة التى إستهدفها الشارع فى تنظيم المعاشات و ترتيبها و ثبات أوضاعها هذا فضلاً عن أن المنازعة فى أصل المعاش هى منازعة فى مقداره فالحكم واحد فى الحالتين . 

الطعن رقم 1572 لسنة 08 مكتب فنى 10 صفحة رقم 1690



المنازعة فى المعاش هى منازعة فى المكافأة

إن المنازعة فى إستحقاق المعاش من حيث أصله لا تعدو أن تكون فى الوقت ذاته منازعة فى المكافأة التى تم صرفها باعتبار صاحب الشأن لا يستحق مكافأة و إنما يستحق معاشاً كطبقاً للقانون إذ لا يتصور خروج الحال عن أمرين إما أن صاحب الشأن يكون له الحق فى التثبيت بالمعاش و بالتالى تتقرر له المكافأة ، و إما لا يكون له حق فى التثبيت بالمعاش و من ثم يقتصر حقه فى المكافأة ، و لا يتقرر له معاش ، فإذا هذه المطالبة تتضمن منازعة فى استحقاقه المكافاة إعتقاداً منه بأنه صاحب حق فى التثبيت بالمعاش و من ثم يتعين عليه الإلتزام بالميعاد المنصوص عليه فى المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 الخاص بالمعاشات . 

( الطعن رقم 1572 لسنة 8 ق ، جلسة 1965/6/20 )

----------

